# Nurse_Maduro's Hellish Wingsauce O' Puffing Doom! (with pics, of course)



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

This is one of my pet peeves: Last night, we decided to order pizza and wings, something we very rarely do anymore, due to cost. So we saw that a new place down the road had wings in "Mild, Medium, Hot, and Extra Hot." Of course, being a Puffer and, thusly, a Manly-man, I went for the Extra Hot, figuring if they had 4 stages of heat, they must know what they're doing. Wrong. They were as weak as a Macanudo Gold. I _hate _that. So, I go through my cupboards and fridge and decide, screw it...I'll make my own sauce.

And now I present for all of you to enjoy...Nurse_Maduro's Hellish Wingsauce O' Puffing Doom! (It's actually not as bad as the name suggests, but tasty as hell).

*You will need:*
_Software_:
=======
1 dozen to 1 and 1/2 dozen wings, prepared to your liking (or pre-made)
1 small onion
1 Tbs butter or margarine
2 cloves garlic, or 1 tsp minced garlic
1 cup Louisiana-style hot sauce (I use Frank's Red Hot)
1-2 Tbs oil (I used Olive, but Canola or another vegetable based oil will do)
1 large Habanero pepper
1 medium or 2 small dehydrated Bhut Jalokia peppers (also known as "Ghost Chilies;" available at your local megamart)
Salt and pepper to taste (fresh ground is best)

_Hardware:_
=======
1 small saute pan
1 saucepan
1 cheese grater or microplane
plastic wrap
1 pair vinyl gloves or a fold-over style sandwich baggie

_Directions:_
========
If wings have been delivered from a pizza joint, place in a 200 degree oven (on a cookie sheet) to keep warm.










Place the dehydrated Bhut Jalokias in a microwave-safe bowl and cover with enough water to rise about 1/2 inch above the peppers. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Place in microwave and nuke for 6 minutes at 50% power. TURN ON YOUR KITCHEN VENT!! Grate the onion and begin sauteing it over medium heat in small saute pan, stirring occasionally. In the meantime, start your Louisiana-style hot sauce simmering in the sauce pan at medium heat, stirring occasionally.










Mince your garlic if it is whole, then add to onions after a couple of minutes. Saute until garlic begins turning golden brown (2 to 3 minutes). Add onions and garlic to the sauce pan.










Remove the bowl from microwave, take off plastic wrap, and carefully pour remaining liquid into the pan containing the hot sauce on the stove (Use a spoon to keep the chilies in the bowl if you need to. Do NOT handle them with your bare hands!). Continue simmering. Pour (do not handle!) the chilies onto your cutting board.










Don your gloves (or, place the baggie over your non-dominant hand, the hand that will be holding the peppers). Taking the knife in your dominant hand, mince the Bhut Jalokias and the Habanero as finely as you can get them. Add them to the sauce pan. Grind in fresh pepper, to taste. Continue reducing for a couple of minutes, stirring as needed.










Add the knob of butter or margarine, let melt. Add salt to taste.










Remove wings from oven, toss in sauce, and enjoy!










_*If it is too hot for your liking:*_ I chose Bhut Jalokias because they have an incredible smokiness to them, and Habanero because of its bright, fruity flavor. Together, these peppers really compliment each other well. If the heat level is too much for you, try exchanging the large Habanero for a small one, and replacing the Ghost chilies with one chipotle pepper (you can find them canned in Adobo Sauce, in your local megamart).


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude, i have been on the hunt for Ghost Chiles but they don't have them by me. What megamart did you find them at? I grew 3 habanero plants this past year and made some pretty good stuff but that sauce sounds excellent.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man...those wings look amazing! I love me some hot stuff...might just have to try and replicate this! Good stuff bro!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks really good!

I love spicy cuisine but I tend to keep my wings traditional... With so much of my family from Buffalo, when I was growing up it was heresy to use a sauce made from anything other than reduction of butter, Frank's Red Hot and a few dashes of cayenne pepper.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks painfully delicious, very painfully delicious!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

You ever puree the sauce?
When I've made my hot sauce I usually make it a day ahead of time and puree it. Then let it sit overnight and warm it back up slowly the next day.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

1 cup of hot sauce to 1 Tbs of butter? That must be why my wing sauce always seems "mild". Although, I haven't experimented with any fresh (or dried) peppers yet, I am always disappointed at the heat level of my wing sauce. I have looked up many, many recipes and always see equal parts butter and hot sauce. I think I know what I'm going to do next, thanks!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Got to love any cooking direction that recommends protection...LMAO


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome thread...I love the details! You should be running Food Network!

Love me some HOT wings...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

scottw said:


> Dude, i have been on the hunt for Ghost Chiles but they don't have them by me. What megamart did you find them at? I grew 3 habanero plants this past year and made some pretty good stuff but that sauce sounds excellent.


I got them at Wegman's, but I've also seen them at Price Chopper. They're usually found in plastic bags, with the dried mushrooms and other dried peppers. They may be called Bhut Jolokia or Ghost Peppers/Chilies (or any variation thereof). Damn, I wish I could grow my own habs, especially because I make my own hot sauce using them. I'm so envious of you!



szyzk said:


> I love spicy cuisine but I tend to keep my wings traditional... With so much of my family from Buffalo, when I was growing up it was heresy to use a sauce made from anything other than reduction of butter, Frank's Red Hot and a few dashes of cayenne pepper.


Me too!! I grew up in Tonawanda, just outside of Buffalo. That's why my base consists of Franks and butter. The cayenne is just too weak for me now. 



piperdown said:


> You ever puree the sauce?
> When I've made my hot sauce I usually make it a day ahead of time and puree it. Then let it sit overnight and warm it back up slowly the next day.


I've never tried that, actually. I'll bet it would really smooth out over time. I'll have to make a batch so I can have it on hand.

Thanks for the comments, everyone. And thanks, Kipp and Thom!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

E Dogg said:


> 1 cup of hot sauce to 1 Tbs of butter? That must be why my wing sauce always seems "mild". Although, I haven't experimented with any fresh (or dried) peppers yet, I am always disappointed at the heat level of my wing sauce. I have looked up many, many recipes and always see equal parts butter and hot sauce. I think I know what I'm going to do next, thanks!


I was just winging it (no pun intended!). To my palate, you can add as much hot sauce as you want...1 cup or 1 quart, it ain't never goin' get any hotter. That's when you reach for the chilies, my friend!

EDIT to add: This is the first time I've ever made my own sauce so, now that you mention it, I think I would add more butter the next time, to cut through the vinegar of the Franks. Good suggestion!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got a coworker who grows ghost chilis. These things are no joke. 1.5m scofield units as opposed to the hottest recorded habanero savina at a meager 850000su


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I was reading through and thinking... This is exactly what I do except with chipotle... Then right at the bottom, there you said it.

Works great.

If you are in a rush and need a wing sauce on the fly. Just throw some butter in the microwave and then mix with the Franks when melted. That is how many wing places make their sauce.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> 1 cup of hot sauce to 1 Tbs of butter? That must be why my wing sauce always seems "mild".


Yep, equal parts with nothing else is the traditional recipe. To me it doesn't rank on a mild/medium/hot scale, it's just "Buffalo wing sauce".

When I'm making wings for people I use the following recipes:

1/3 Franks + 2/3 butter = mild, and depending on my mood I'll add dried ancho, california, or pasilla chiles for flavor.

1/2 Franks + 1/2 butter = medium, and I'll add guajillo, cascabel, new mexico or amarillo for flavor & a bit of heat.

3/5 Franks + 2/5 butter = hot, with arbol, pequin, habanero, mirasol or freshly dried cayenne for heat.



Nurse_Maduro said:


> Me too!! I grew up in Tonawanda, just outside of Buffalo. That's why my base consists of Franks and butter.


I have/had family in Tonawanda, Kaisertown, Sloan, Cheektowaga, and a long time ago Wheatfield and Amherst!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

szyzk said:


> Yep, equal parts with nothing else is the traditional recipe. To me it doesn't rank on a mild/medium/hot scale, it's just "Buffalo wing sauce".
> 
> When I'm making wings for people I use the following recipes:
> 
> ...


Great post. If I could edit my OP, I'd actually make the ratio of Franks to butter 1:1, most likely 3/4 cup of each, then follow the same recipe and reduce 'till it's thick enough to cling to the wings.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I got them at Wegman's, but I've also seen them at Price Chopper. They're usually found in plastic bags, with the dried mushrooms and other dried peppers. They may be called Bhut Jolokia or Ghost Peppers/Chilies (or any variation thereof). Damn, I wish I *could grow my own habs, especially because I make my own hot sauce using them. I'm so envious of you*!
> 
> Me too!! I grew up in Tonawanda, just outside of Buffalo. That's why my base consists of Franks and butter. The cayenne is just too weak for me now.
> 
> ...


John if I saw this post last week, I could've sent you a box of them but I smoked them along with onion, garlic, cilantro and yellow tomatoes over hickory and blended up 3 jars of homemade hot sauce to last me the cooler months. I'll keep you in mind next year when I grown them, I'll grow an extra plant for you.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

scottw said:


> John if I saw this post last week, I could've sent you a box of them but I smoked them along with onion, garlic, cilantro and yellow tomatoes over hickory and blended up 3 jars of homemade hot sauce to last me the cooler months. I'll keep you in mind next year when I grown them, I'll grow an extra plant for you.


I just read this post to my girlfriend, and we're already excited, Scott! No worries, we'll remind you. lol And thanks for the offer! 

If you can't find the Ghost Chilies, let me know and I'll send some your way.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

time to order wings....they look amazing


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

looks yummy, but you're definitely going to hurt on the other end!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

keen smoke said:


> looks yummy, but you're definitely going to hurt on the other end!


Nah...it only hurts at first.

Then, you go numb.

:biggrin1:


----------

